# Silêncio



## Senador (26 Set 2006 às 00:22)

Uma das minhas preferidas  

Gostava de ao mesmo tempo que a partilho convosco, que me dessem títulos para esta foto.


----------



## Fil (26 Set 2006 às 01:22)

Excelente foto, é tua?

Não sei bem que titulo lhe daria


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Set 2006 às 09:21)

fantastica foto  

"silent night" numa bela noite de natal  era o nome que eu punha


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Set 2006 às 15:11)

E que tal "Noite de Paz"


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 15:33)

Boa foto!

"The silence of the lamps"


----------



## Santos (26 Set 2006 às 17:36)

Fantástica foto.

"MIDNIGHT SNOW" - "NEVE DA MEIA NOITE"


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2006 às 18:14)

Bonita foto. Qual é a localidade?


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (26 Set 2006 às 18:53)

No silêncio da noite


----------



## Senador (26 Set 2006 às 19:53)

Esta foto tirei-a em Cofiñal, uma aldeia perto de Leon. 

Tive em San-Isidro o dia todo, depois desci para o hotel, e não havia rasto de neve em toda aquela zona... passadas umas horas, começou a nevar, e se não me engano essa foto tem a acumulação de 2horas de neve, e não se se conseguem ver, está a nevar forte! Aproveito e mostro-vos também essa mesma rua de manha cedo, 2 min depois do limpa-neves passar:






A estrada e 2 amigos a sofrerem por mim enquanto tirava uma foto:







abraço e obrigado pelos comments


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2006 às 21:47)

Lindíssimas as fotos! 
Esse comportamento de pouca camaradagem em não ajudar os amigos a por as correntes é que é deplorável


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 22:46)

Minho disse:


> Lindíssimas as fotos!
> Esse comportamento de pouca camaradagem em não ajudar os amigos a por as correntes é que é deplorável



Estas on fire hj com as piadas Minho...     Ele podia estar com as mãos frias...se eu fosse ele fazia o mesmo..quer dizer..nao precisava de fazer, que ligava a tracção do jipe e lá ia eu


----------



## Minho (26 Set 2006 às 23:03)

dj_alex disse:


> Estas on fire hj com as piadas Minho...     Ele podia estar com as mãos frias...se eu fosse ele fazia o mesmo..quer dizer..nao precisava de fazer, que ligava a tracção do jipe e lá ia eu



É para quebrar a monotomia que se adivinha até sexta-feira


----------

